# pppd dies when eth0 network is active

## wahuu

I am using KPPP for connecting to the Internet. Unfortunately I have to deactivate the network '/etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop' before I can connect. Otherwise the pppd dies. ("The pppd daemon died unexpectedly! Exit status: 1")  Does this have to do with routing conflicts?

I would expect that when the eth0 network is up (IP, default gw) and pppd is started the default gw is set to the ppp connection. Actually this is what happens in other distributions. 

It would be nice to know why this problem occurs and it might be resolved. Thank you very much in advance.

Dom

p.s. I am not sure whether this issue is laptop related or not?

----------

## kazakhan

I essentially have the same problem, I haven't fully looked into yet though, only finished installing KDE last night.

----------

